# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour ghép du xuân miền trung 2013 - giá rẻ

## poohtravel

*DU XUÂN “HÀNH TRÌNH DI SẢN” ghép đoàn năm 2013
 ĐÀ NẴNG – SƠN TRÀ – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN - HỘI AN - HUẾ - PHONG NHA
 (Chương trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm, khởi hành Mồng 2, Mồng 3, Mồng 4 Tết Âm Lịch)*


Ngày 01 : Mồng 2-24/01 hoặc Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01-Đón khách – SƠN TRÀ - ĐÀ NẴNG (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng.
 - 11h00: Xe ô tô và HDV của NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL đón quý khách tại sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 07h00 đến 13h00 (sau thời gian này, quý khách tự túc nhập đoàn) đưa đi ăn trưa với đặc sản nổi tiếng Đà Nẵng “Bánh tráng thịt heo 2 đầu da & Mỳ Quảng”. Nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Chiều: Khởi hành đi Bán Đảo Sơn Trà (Monkey Mountain) quay một vòng quanh Bán Đảo để thưởng ngoạn toàn cảnh phố biển Đà Nẵng trên cao, viếng Linh Ứng Tự - nơi có tượng Phật Bà 65m cao nhất Việt Nam và tắm biển Mỹ Khê Đà Nẵng 
 - Tối: Ăn tối hải sản. Quý khách tự do khám phá Phố Biển Đà Nẵng về đêm: Cầu Quay sông Hàn, Trung Tâm Thương Mại, Khu phố ẩm thực, Café - Bar - Discotheque,... 
 Ngày 02 : Mồng 3-25/01 hoặc Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01-ĐÀ NẴNG – NGŨ HÀNH SƠN - ĐÔ THỊ CỔ HỘI AN (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Khởi hành tham quan khu di tích – danh thắng Ngũ Hành Sơn (khám phá các hang động, vãn cảnh đẹp non nước trời mây, viếng những ngôi chùa thiêng), Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá Non Nước. Tiếp tục vào Hội An nhận phòng KS nghỉ ngơi. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Hội An 
 - Chiều: Bách bộ tham quan và mua sắm Phố Cổ với: Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Bảo tàng văn hóa Sa Huỳnh, Nhà Cổ hàng trăm năm tuổi, Hội Quán Phước Kiến & Xưởng thủ công mỹ nghệ - thưởng thức ca nhạc truyền thống lúc 15h15, xin quẻ đầu năm
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Hội An (Cao Lầu - Bánh Bao - Bánh Vạc - Hoành Thánh). Tự do thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Phố Cổ Hội An
 Ngày 03: Mồng 4-26/01 hoặc Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01-HỘI AN - CỐ ĐÔ HUẾ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Rời Hội An đi Cố Đô Huế - Di sản văn hoá Thế Giới, ghé tham quan mua sắm tại Siêu Thị Đặc Sản Miền Trung, tiếp tục hành trình xuyên hầm đường bộ đèo Hải Vân đến Huế. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng và nhận phòng K/sạn nghỉ ngơi.
 - Chiều: Tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. 
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng với đặc sản xứ Huế (Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái,...). 
 Ngày 04: Mồng 5-27/01 hoặc Mồng 6-28/01 hoặc Mồng 7-29/01-HUẾ - PHONG NHA (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn tối)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm sớm. Rời Huế đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng - Di Sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới. Viếng thăm Thánh Địa La Vang (Được phong tặng là Tiểu Vương Cung Thánh Đường) và chụp ảnh Vĩ tuyến 17 - Cầu Hiền Lương - Sông Bến Hải (Giới tuyến tạm thời chia cắt 2 miền Nam - Bắc suốt 20 năm từ 1954-1973). 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng tại Phong Nha. 
 - Chiều: Ngồi thuyền ngược sông Son chinh phục động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, Cô Tiên & Cung Đình dưới sâu lòng núi nơi có con sông ngầm từ Lào chảy sang, chiêm ngưỡng các khối thạch nhũ tuyệt đẹp được kiến tạo bởi thiên nhiên qua hàng ngàn thiên niên kỷ. Khởi hành về Huế theo đường Trường Sơn 
 - Tối: Ăn tối nhà hàng và ngủ K/sạn tại Huế. 
 Ngày 05: Mồng 6-28/01 hoặc Mồng 7-29/01 hoặc Mồng 8-30/01-HUẾ - Tiễn khách (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)
 - Sáng: Điểm tâm. Tham quan lăng Tự Đức - lãng mạn, trữ tình phản ánh chính cuộc đời của vị vua tài hoa nhưng gặp phải tình cảnh đất nước éo le, viếng đền thờ Huyền Trân Công Chúa, khám phá Đại Hồng Chung trên núi Ngũ Long tuyệt đẹp và mua sắm đặc sản chợ Đông Ba. 
 - Trưa: Ăn trưa nhà hàng. 
 - Chiều: Tiễn khách ga Huế/ sân bay Huế từ 14h00 đến 17h00 và sân bay Đà Nẵng từ 17h00 đến 23h00 . Chào thân ái. Kết thúc chương trình.

* GIÁ THANH TOÁN: Áp dụng cho khách đi ghép đoàn 
 - Khách Việt Nam/Việt Kiều: 
 + Ngủ K/sạn 3*: 3.650.000đ/khách (Phụ thu phòng đơn: 800.000đ/khách).
 - Khách Quốc Tế: 
 + Ngủ K/sạn 3*: 3.850.000đ/khách (Phụ thu phòng đơn: 1.000.000đ/khách). 

 * TÊN KHÁCH SẠN:
 Đà Nẵng Trendy, Gianny,Bamboo Green I, Bamboo Green II, Queen,…
 Hội An Indochine, An Phú, Bạch Đằng, Vạn Lợi,... 
 Huế Ideal, Crown, Hue Smile, Ngọc Hương, New Star,...
 * Giá bao gồm: 
 1.Xe vận chuyển tốt đời mới đón - tiễn và phục vụ theo chương trình.
 (15, 25, 35, 45 chỗ tùy theo số lượng khách của mỗi tour)
 2.Ngủ 2khách/phòng khách sạn tiện nghi 3 sao tiện nghi :hệ thống máy nước nóng lạnh, ĐT, phòng tắm riêng, phòng 2-3 người… trường hợp lẻ nam, lẻ nữ: ngủ phòng ba, trường hợp đi 1 người, phụ thu phòng đơn nếu không tìm được người ghép.
 3.Ăn các bữa theo tour: 04 bữa sáng buffet + 05 bữa trưa + 04 bữa tối tiêu chuẩn 120,000 VNĐ/suất (thưởng thức hải sản Đà Nẵng, đặc sản Hội An & Huế)
 4.Thuyền du lịch Phong Nha.
 5.Vé tham quan các điểm.
 6.Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt phục vụ tận tình.
 7.Phục vụ 02nước0.5l/khách /ngày.
 8.Bảo hiểm du lịch.
 * Giá không bao gồm:
 1. Vé máy bay, vé tàu, vé ô tô khứ hồi từ Hà Nội// Đà Nẵng//Hà Nội. (Chúng tôi sẽ đặt vé theo yêu cầu của quý khách và thu theo giá vé của từng hang).
 2. Vui chơi giải trí cá nhân không trong chương trình, thuế VAT.
 Giá tour trẻ em:
 Trẻ em 1 - 4 tuổi: 0 Gia đình tự lo ăn uống, chỗ ngủ cho bé. Nếu phát sinh chi phí cáp treo bố mẹ tự thanh toán trực tiếp (Trẻ em dưới 1 m miễn phí)
 Trẻ em 5 - 10 tuổi 50% Ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ
 Trẻ em trên 10 tuổi 100% Tiêu chuẩn như người lớn
 * Ghi chú: 
 1.Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm đầy đủ các chi tiết về: Họ tên, giới tính, quốc tịch, số điện thoại liên lạc của khách.
 2.Nếu thời tiết có gió, bão thì thay Cù Lao Chàm bằng Mỹ Sơn hoặc Lăng Cô
 3.Phụ thu phòng đơn chỉ áp dụng cho 01 pax ngủ riêng một phòng Single, nếu trẻ em 50% muốn có tiêu chuẩn ngủ thì giá như người lớn.

 Các tour liên quan:
 Tour Du Xuân Thiên Đường Miền Trung
 Tour Du Xuân Đà Nẵng - Bà Nà - Hội An - Huế
 Tour Du Xuân Phú Quốc
 Tour Du Xuân Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Đà Lạt* 
Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch* *Tam Đảo*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*
*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Núi Tam Đảo có 3 đỉnh nổi lên như 3 hòn đảo: đỉnh giữa có tên Bàn Thạch cao 1.388m; bên trái là đỉnh Thiên Nhị (chợ trời) cao 1.375m, trên có tháp truyền hình cao 93m, bên phải là đỉnh Phù Nghĩa cao 1.400m. Khí hậu ở đây rất độc đáo, bốn mùa trong một ngày. Buổi sáng se se gió xuân, buổi trưa nóng ấm mùa hạ, buổi chiều lãng đãng heo may mùa thu, buổi tối lạnh giá của đông. Thị trấn bé xíu, xinh xắn với những con đường lên xuống ngoằn ngoèo, quanh co nho nhỏ, một dòng suối như vệt nước cắt ngang chảy suốt bốn mùa. Nhiều người đã từng nói Tam Đảo như một Đà Lạt thứ hai của Việt Nam._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*NGÀY 1: TAM ĐẢO                          (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Xe và HDV của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi thăm quan Tam Đảo, trên đường đi Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh miền núi Trung du. Đến Tam Đảo Quý khách nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Quý khách đi thăm Thác Bạc, tự do tắm suối hoặc tắm ở bể bơi. Ăn tối và tự do dạo chơi ngắm nhìn phong cảnh Tam Đảo về đêm, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
* Lựa trọn buổi tối:* Quý khách có thể tham gia giao lưu đốt lửa trại _(Nếu được ban quản lý cho phép)_, liên hoan văn nghệ, tham gia các trò chơi cùng hát cho nhau nghe va nhảy những điệu múa dân tộc truyền thống của các đồng bào dân tộc.
*NGÀY 2 : TAM ĐẢO - HÀ NỘI                      (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
 Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách thăm Tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo, thăm Đền Bà Chúa Thượng  ngàn.
*Buổi trưa :* ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.
 14h00: Quý khách lên xe, tạm biết Tam Đảo, xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm xuất phát, kết thúc chuyến thăm quan.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 750.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
1.                  Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.
2.                  Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 80.000VND/bữa, sáng 25.000VNĐ/bữa.
3.                  Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
4.                  Phòng nghỉ: Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn  tương đương 2*, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, 2 -3 người/ phòng
5.                  Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.
6.                  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
7.                  Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
·                     Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
·                     Chi phí đốt lửa trại, giao lưu văn nghệ nếu có (30.000VNĐ/khách).
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*  Tour du lịch Thanh Thủy Resort
 (Chương trình: 1 ngày -> phương tiện ôtô)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*

Nằm ở địa phận xã La Phù, huyện Thanh Thuỷ tỉnh Phú Thọ, cách Hà Nội 65 km về phía Tây Bắc khu du lịch hồi phục sức khoẻ suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thuỷ - Thanh Thuỷ Health Resort thực sự là nơi nghỉ lý tưởng dành cho Quý khách. Tại đây trên một vùng đất rộng lớn với phong cảnh thiên nhiên hoang sơ mà hùng vĩ và những ngọn núi được bao phủ bởi sương trắng và bao bọc bởi các dòng sông chay nhẹ nhàng quang co… cùng với làn nước suối khoáng nóng với các chất khoáng đặc biệt riêng có tại khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thuỷ với khả năng phục hồi sức khoẻ: tạo cho bạn làn da khoẻ đẹp, thúc đẩy tuần hoàn, lưu thông máu rất có lợi cho Tim.
 Chương trình chi tiết:
 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Khu du lịch Thanh Thuỷ. Đến nơi, Quý khách tự do ngắm cảnh núi rừng, sông suối... Quý khách tự do tắm khoáng nóng tại bể lớn tại khu du lịch hồi phục sức khoẻ Thanh Thuỷ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
 Chiều: Quý khách tự do thăm quan, tham gia các trò chơi tại khu du lịch như: thuê xe đạp dạo quanh hay câu cá hay tắm bùn khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng nóng hương liệu, tắm khoáng nóng hương liệu, tắm khoáng nóng bồn gỗ sồi... tự do tham gia các trò chơi dân gian như: Thi bơi, thi kéo co, thi chạy, thi nhẩy bao…(nếu Quý khách yêu cầu). Sau đó Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn để cảm nhận sự yên bình của khu du lịch hồi phục sức khoẻ suối khoáng nóng Thanh Thuỷ. 
 16h00: Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội. Đến Hà Nội, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón. Chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: *450.000 VNĐ*
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

Giá bao gồm:
 - Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe.
 - Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình.
 - Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
 - Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh, vé tắm khoáng nóng tại bể lớn.
 - Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour. 
 - Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
 Giá không bao gồm:
 - Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - 10 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

lign=center style='text-align:center;line-height:150%'>*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Tour Du lịch Yên Tử* 
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ô tô)*
*                                      "Trăm năm tích đức tu hành.*
*                                                          Chưa đi Yên Tử,chưa thành quả tu."*

_        Mênh mênh mang mang Phù Vân Yên Tử, vi vi vu vu Trúc Lâm thiền tự. Thổn thức nỗi lòng ai kẻ tình si, giữa chốn thiền không tìm người trong mộng”, câu hát ngọt ngào mê đắm ấy đã đưa du khách tới chốn bồng lai, lòng trần nhẹ bẫng, quên hết mọi ưu tư phiền muộn của cuộc đời.
_*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h30:* Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Yên Tử. Trên đường dừng nghỉ tại Hải Dương (nghỉ ngơi, ăn sáng tự túc...)
*08h30:* Đến quần thể Yên Tử, quý khách leo bộ _(hoặc đi cáp treo)_ lên chùa Hoa Yên - điểm đầu tiên trong quần thể Yên Tử, Cầu Phúc, Cầu Tài, Cầu Lộc cho gia đình và người thân.
*11h00:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng với nhiều món ăn dân dã mang hương vị của núi rừng Đông Bắc Việt Nam.
*12h00:* Quý khách hành hương lên chùa Đồng, nằm trên độ cao 1.068 m của đỉnh Vân Tượng. Trên đường quý khách thắp hương tại Tượng An Kỳ Sinh.
*15h15:* Quý khách quay trở về chùa Hoa Yên, trên đường thăm quan và thắp hương Chùa Bảo Sái và Chùa Một Mái.
*16h00:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách trở về, trên đường dừng nghỉ tại Hải Dương, thưởng thức chén trà thơm với bánh đậu xanh - đặc sản Hải Dương.
*18h00:* Về tới nơi, kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp quý khách trong chuyến đi tới.                          
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Cáp treo khứ hồi.
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 -  11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._



*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

